

The OpenBSD Foundation Announces First Platinum Donor: CII - dbolgheroni
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20150804161939

======
SEJeff
This is fantastic, but there is some irony in the Linux Foundation's Core
Infrastructure Initiative being the first Platinum donor to the OBSD
Foundation this year.

Glad to see the OBSD team getting funding however.

~~~
jlgaddis
The first thing I noticed when looking at the "Contributors" page was that The
Linux Foundation (a non-profit) just donated -- at least -- double what
Microsoft (one of the largest corporations) recently gave.

~~~
greggyb
It's not easy for corporations to give money away; this is why there are often
foundations started to handle charitable giving "associated" with a
corporation. As a non-profit, it is much easier for The Linux Foundation to
give away money.

If OpenBSD (really, Theo de Raadt, the way things are currently structured)
could offer a product for sale (e.g. a service contract or something similar),
then it would likely be much easier to get money from e.g. Microsoft.
Corporations pay for software and services, they do not give money away. Money
goes to invoice-senders.

